# The Photography Show & The Video Show in the UK has been postponed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 9, 2020)

> *From The Photography Show:*
> To date, The Photography Show & The Video Show has been following Government guidelines regarding the continuation of our event surrounding the outbreak of Coronavirus.  However, as the news has been progressing we have listened to the concerns, from all parties, around the health and welfare of their staff.
> The wellbeing of our visitors, exhibitors, and staff is of the utmost importance, we have therefore taken the extremely difficult decision to postpone The Photography Show & The Video Show until later in the year, when we will be able to deliver the show you deserve.  We are now working through the ramifications of this unprecedented situation.
> I think it’s safe to assume that both NAB in Las Vegas, USA next month and Photokina in Cologne, Germany in May are at risk of being canceled/postponed as well.



Continue reading...


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 9, 2020)

I only checked this event at the weekend following an email advertising it. I was amazed it was still going ahead when I checked but now seems like the event organisers came to their sences.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 9, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


At least it's postponed and not cancelled completely, plus tickets already purchased will either be honoured for the new show or refunded if your not able to attend.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 10, 2020)

How sad, but probably the right thing to do under current circumstances, I usually go to the show with a friend, it’s an enjoyable day, it will be a miss this time, but we are in challenging times.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 10, 2020)

Live video streaming has pretty much made these shows and costly conventions irrelevant anyhow.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 10, 2020)

Camera behind glass case with media peeps taking pictures and asking questions have been substituted with live HD streaming.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 10, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> How sad, but probably the right thing to do under current circumstances, I usually go to the show with a friend, it’s an enjoyable day, it will be a miss this time, but we are in challenging times.


Hopefully the rescheduled show will not be too far away but I suppose it depends on how the COVID-19 progresses. I was looking forward to seeing the EOS R5 but will have to wait.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 10, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Live video streaming has pretty much made these shows and costly conventions irrelevant anyhow.


That's one way to go and technology* is* moving the way of live video streaming etc. but I cant help wonder if actually travelling somewhere, experiencing things 1st hand and using all of our senses, gives a better experience, improves us and makes us more rounded social beings rather than sitting at home looking at a screen? Who's to know which is better and maybe i'm just not moving with the times lol


----------



## BobG (Mar 11, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Live video streaming has pretty much made these shows and costly conventions irrelevant anyhow.


I often attend the show, and had planned to this weekend as the equipment prices available are typically less than on the internet


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 11, 2020)

BobG said:


> I often attend the show, and had planned to this weekend as the equipment prices available are typically less than on the internet


I was hoping to see some Peak design gear to compare and the EOS R5 but well, I'll just have to wait. Hopefully the show will still happen later this year if COVID-19 is sorted.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 11, 2020)

The college in our town has shifted to online only. Waiting for the other shoe to drop--public schools. Yikes! Homeschooling? Me? Now that will take a LOT of prayer.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 12, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> The college in our town has shifted to online only. Waiting for the other shoe to drop--public schools. Yikes! Homeschooling? Me? Now that will take a LOT of prayer.


Those sounds very drastic measures and didn't know it had got to that stage, are you in the UK?


----------

